# Is this not amazing?



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Tell me if you don't think this is amazing or not :-o

A man. Bareback. On a high-withered horse. Showjumping. A good 5-6 feet? Poor guy.

Don't the horse's legs bow kinda funny?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Now THAT takes some riding ability. Holy crap!!! That guy is good. As for the legs bowing funny.....do you mean when they bend back at the knee when they land?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Very cool! (but ouch)


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^ Gosh I feel for him! Gotta hurt 'down there'.. *cringe*


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Now THAT takes some riding ability. Holy crap!!! That guy is good. As for the legs bowing funny.....do you mean when they bend back at the knee when they land?


No, his pastern/fetlock area just.... Bows.  Bends under the force of him landing.


----------



## Bev Stayart (Jul 20, 2009)

Fantastic video -- thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

That is some good riding right there!


----------



## hollybee (Aug 14, 2009)

is that the puissance at olympia ?
haha, it's worrying enough watching them do it with saddles on !!
brilliant video


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hope he's not planning on having anymore kids!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Sunny06 said:


> Hope he's not planning on having anymore kids!


Maybe he's wearing a cup:lol:


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Hes prolly been riding like that long enough to have boys of steel, it prolly doesnt bother him in the least... and 7'?" GAH, that horse is amazing! Its cool to see how the guy is so good if you watch his leg when the horse jumps, it ooks like he has invisible stirrups cause thay stay pretty much in the right position! hes freakin good.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Honeysuga said:


> Its cool to see how the guy is so good if you watch his leg when the horse jumps, it ooks like he has invisible stirrups cause thay stay pretty much in the right position! hes freakin good.


I thought that too. I was even like "are you sure theres nota saddle there?" The highest I have ever jumped is like 2 1/2 ft (over a fallen tree in the woods). if that. lol. I have done it bareback and it was a bit painful when I hit my horse 3 mile high withers. But my position would never be that good, even with a saddle.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Pretty amazing! I'll say!

Do they make riding jock-straps?


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

Sunny06 said:


> No, his pastern/fetlock area just.... Bows.  Bends under the force of him landing.


 aaaaand that's why i don't jump, that makes me CRINGE after watching my friends horse buck playfully, land on his hoof a little sideways and literally BREAK his hoof almost clean off. :-(
Regardless of my disdain of jumping, this video is AMAZING. What a phenomenal rider!


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Sep 27, 2009)

Dude, there's no way that dude has testicles. o____o


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

That is awesome! They have skillz...


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Simpley amazing!!!!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

That is the sign of a truely good rider; he can do everything without a saddle to lean on.

Did you notice that it's actually two people? There is the guy with the bay and then I believe it's a woman with the chestnut.

Anyway, they are both amazing riders and every jumper should aspire to be like that. I know I do!


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

That was a video worth watching. Beautiful.


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

wow thats reeeeeeeeeeeeeallly good!!!

hahah looks like someones not having kids!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^ Lol, I sure hope not! If he is, the babies might come out deformed!


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Sep 27, 2009)

eventerdrew said:


> That is the sign of a truely good rider; he can do everything without a saddle to lean on.
> 
> Did you notice that it's actually two people? There is the guy with the bay and then I believe it's a woman with the chestnut.
> 
> Anyway, they are both amazing riders and every jumper should aspire to be like that. I know I do!


I don't wanna be like that! I wanna be able to reproduce. D=


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

haha!! that even makes me hurt looking at it and im a chic lol!! i know in those classes at school they say its impossible to erm burst them but i still wonder lol


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

wow!!! that is amazing. I wish i was half as good as him bareback.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Amba1027 said:


> Wow. Just wow.


 i so totally agree


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Sunny06 said:


> Hope he's not planning on having anymore kids!


lol at the quote I quoted. That is amazing! And I can barely lope bareback!


----------

